# KIDFLEX presents...sam rayburn dragons! 7/21/09



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

me and todd met up with capt. kirk kirkland at 0530. headed to sam rayburn reservoir for another shot at some alligator gar. we normally fish the trinity river and the fish have been biting there. 15 a day catches with multiple 100 lbers. kirk tells us lets give sam rayburn a try. this was going to be his first day fishing the lake this year but hopes were high anyway. ended up setting 8floats out with white bass for bait. wasnt long before we had a run.

these baits are attached to a line with a float and some bottles for visibility. we run the boat over and kirk quickly cuts the line from the bottle and connects the 2 lines together. we follow the fish for a little and then set the hook. 1st fish of the morning. a nice 70 lber!








Todd is up next. wasnt long before another run. He sets the hook and he gets a nice long nose gar.








shortly after releasing the longnose another baits starts to move. we hurry to get the lines connected. while tying the line comes tight and i have no choice but to set the hook................i'll tell this story later boys.

after that i decided to kick back and enjoy my high(figuratively). i told Todd that he could stay on the fish until he get a big one. a big storm comes through and we had to take shelter on the bank for a bit. after the rain stopped we checked the baits. we saw one float moving and hooked up immediatley. Todd with his first respectable alligator gar. 80 lbs








we wait an hour or so and repeat. todd with another 80lb gar!


----------



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

.......the line starts screaming off the reel. i keep tightening the drag slowly to make this fish stop. i know it would be my 100 lber. finally after 6 trips i got the beast i was looking for. i started gaining line back. i grew anxious to see what i had at the end of my line. kirk stated that when a fishes head is taht hard to bring up its a big one. right after saying that the fish appeared like a submarine.****! and many other profanity came out. i couldnt beleive my eyes. i was in shock at the size of this fish. kirk got the lasso around the fish and it took everything he had to bring it overboard. once in the boat the celebrating began. we rushed over to the bank to get some good pics. enjoy! 205 lbs!
































































we put the monster back in the water and pushed it off into deeper water. after all this time obsessing about these fish. after all the hours i put in on the river. i was finally rewarded! patience is the key to any fishing. find a target species and keep at it. thanks to capt. kirk kirkland. trips like this is why the man is on multiple tv shoes and documentaries. hope yall enjoyed a look at some prehistoric fish that are in much need of conservation. peace kidflex


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude...Thats a jolly whopper right there!!

That last pic is scary sick. Many congrats on meeting the challenge.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

WOW! Great story and pics. Congratulations on the accomplishments, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

heres the video link.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

good video guys....y'all and gator gar would have some fun.....


----------



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

i just wanted to add that i was incorrect about the bait. it was gizzard shad and carp. i didnt realize those shad got that big


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

That video is awesome... and hilarious. I didn't think anyone cussed or got as excited as I do with a big fish, but I stand corrected! Way to go man!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a monster!!! wtg and great that you let him go .


----------

